
Zop - razgriz94
http://zop.clay.io/
======
Jamie452
This looks identical to "Dots", an app on the app store, but I guess there
could of been versions of the game before that.

I'd be interested to know who created the original.

~~~
resu_nimda
I am tempted to call this a shameless rip-off. Dots is a popular game that has
been around for some time, the gameplay is exactly the same, and looking at
the github I see no attribution. I find it pretty unlikely that the creator
purely coincidentally made an identical game.

~~~
Igglyboo
The gameplay is extremely simplistic and not novel in any way, it's entirely
possible this was made without knowing what Dots is.

~~~
ardemue
You can make "loops": link at least four squares of the same color in a loop
and it will remove all the squares of that color on the board. This seems to
be a quite unique feature that you find in both Dots and Zop.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Dots goes further; if you encase some other circles in Dots, they turn into
"explosives"; this does not.

------
ggreer
This fails to load in Chrome due to an uncaught security error. It looks like
it's trying to access window.localStorage in a weird way. Also, the clay.io
link hijacks the back button, inserting their main site in the history. I
think a better link would be the original, which does not have these problems
and works in Chrome: [http://zop.zolmeister.com/](http://zop.zolmeister.com/)

Edit: It looks like the Chrome error has been fixed. Still, I'm not a fan of
the history hijacking.

~~~
Zolmeister0
Sorry, it's a 'feature' of Zorium:
[https://github.com/Zorium/zorium/issues/21](https://github.com/Zorium/zorium/issues/21)

Should be fixed soon

~~~
ggreer
Ah, I'm glad it's an honest mistake and not intentional behavior. Apologies
for thinking ill of clay.io.

------
jcullen
Nice simple game, I wish longer chains gave you more points, doesn't seem to
be any reason to go for them.

At some resolutions the Time/Score/Best text gets cut off.
[http://i.imgur.com/fbE3eCb.png](http://i.imgur.com/fbE3eCb.png)

Also completing a game adds it to your browser history, a bit non-intuitive
when the url isn't changing.

~~~
audiodude
Oh wow, I didn't know that there was timing or scoring. Just suddenly it told
me I had 61 points. It was very jarring and confusing.

Thumbs down.

~~~
corobo
I was set up for a massive yellow line and it did this. Had a minor rage
moment there I've not had in years!

------
austinhallock
Code for it is up on GitHub:
[https://github.com/Zolmeister/Zop](https://github.com/Zolmeister/Zop)

It started out as a js1k entry
([https://github.com/Zolmeister/Zop/blob/35a428661320ba9ad8e5e...](https://github.com/Zolmeister/Zop/blob/35a428661320ba9ad8e5ed6c158a9cbfb69f736f/src/root.js))

------
balls187
Not only is this a rip-off of Dots, it's also a rip-off of another game that
is on Clay.io

[http://connectmania.clay.io](http://connectmania.clay.io)

------
pavel_lishin
Seems to hijack the back button.

~~~
jobposter1234
I notice a non-standard behavior of inserting his homepage before redirecting,
and was wondering what HN thought. Is that the behavior you mean? Because the
back button works fine, it just has another stop along the way.

Part of me thinks this is genius. Sure, users have to click back twice to get
back to HN, but from his perspective, it exposes a lot of people to other
content of his in a relatively harmless way.

TBH, I assumed I had clicked through to the game from his home page until I
took the time to investigate.

Interesting use of a 302!

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yes, that's what I'm talking about. It doesn't work _fine_ , it's _hijacking_
the back button behavior to not _take me back_ to _where I was_.

And yeah, it's pretty harmless, and a neat hack, and I'm not trapped, but it
seems a little scummy to me.

~~~
eos_styx
I somehow remember websites that hijack the back button (probably because it
one of my larges annoyances). I don't click on links to websites that do it
unless I open it in a new tab. It's extremely annoying if someone wanted to
see your homepage they would have clicked in the banner at the top of the
page. Obviously I wanted to go back, that's why I clicked the "back" button,
its not called a "homepage" button. /rant

------
phst
There is one in 1k here:
[http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/demo/2130](http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/demo/2130)

~~~
dannyp32
[http://imgur.com/VFcngCE](http://imgur.com/VFcngCE)

------
vhf
Is there a color-blind mode available?

------
ewillbefull
While we're on the topic of Dots, my favorite way to learn a new programming
language lately has been to implement a clever "solver" for this game in the
language (to maximize score). I wrote one in Go a while ago, and Rust
recently.

Also in my opinion this game is more fun when you're working with a finite
number of moves rather than time.

~~~
balls187
> Also in my opinion this game is more fun when you're working with a finite
> number of moves rather than time.

Great. Look at Two Dots, by the folks who made Dots.

------
andoma
Funny how moving a few colored squares requires the fan in my laptop to spin
up. A right, it's HTML.

------
adrianlmm
What am I supposed to look?

[http://imgur.com/hzbZYSI](http://imgur.com/hzbZYSI)

~~~
Zolmeister0
Sorry about that. Should be fixed now (assuming it was a localStorage issue)
if you refresh.

------
Crystalin
Similar in WebGl (Points are exp to number of bubble in the line)
[http://playwebgl.com/games/glubble/](http://playwebgl.com/games/glubble/)

------
vortico
Actually pretty fun! Is this game based on a preexisting game? (Not that it
matters, an HTML implementation is better than anything else.)

~~~
mvid
In terms of gameplay, it is exactly the same as Dots
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nerdyoctop...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nerdyoctopus.gamedots&hl=en)

------
swah
Very snappy, I wonder which framework it uses ;)

~~~
austinhallock
Mostly vanilla JS/canvas + a bit of
[https://github.com/Zorium/zorium](https://github.com/Zorium/zorium)

~~~
mikermcneil
if it's something higher level it's probably clay.io- haven't seen that sort
of performance from anything else

------
KamiCrit
Could we have the timer start on first click rather than on webpage load.

------
fiatjaf
Making a big line has the same value of making several small lines. Bad.

